# Kommastellen verschieben



## Manfred22121 (19. Dez 2010)

Guten Tag

Ist es möglich in Java mittels einer Methode in der API die Kommastellen einzurücken
Bsp aus 100 werden 2 Stellen eingerückt --> 1.00


```
public void einruecken(int zahl)
{
       BigDecimal bd = new BigDecimal(zahl);
       bd.movePointLeft(2);
       System.out.println(bd); 
}
```
Bin bereits auf Big Dezimal gestoßen, das klappt jedoch nicht so wie ich das möchte ...
Weiß jemand eine Lösung

MFG Manfred


----------



## tfa (19. Dez 2010)

Durch 100 teilen?


----------



## Landei (19. Dez 2010)

Mit 0.01 multiplizieren?

Oder Math.pow(10,Math.log(n)/Math.log(10)-2) rechnen?


----------



## eRaaaa (19. Dez 2010)

Anmerkung: die Methode liefert ein neues BigDecimal zurück und verändert nicht das Alte!!

```
bd =  bd.movePointLeft(2);
```


----------



## Runtime (19. Dez 2010)

Mit 1E-2 multiplizieren.


----------

